# Problem with Dog jumping up and biting.



## richc (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi,

New to here, but after a bit of browsing everyone looks friendly enough, and very knowledgeable 

So a bit of history about the dog and the problems we are seeing, so we can check we aren't making things worse ....... Sorry about the length of this post

My girlfriend and I have recently adopted a dog, which had to be given up as it was jumping and biting when it got excited (not hard enough to break the skin, but hard enough to feel like a good hard pinch) and the original owners had young 4 children so didn't feel like it was safe to have the dog around.

The dog is a chesapeak bay/spinone crossbreed, he is 10 months old, weighs 42kg, he is a little overweight but not by much, and we are working on it. Size wise he is around 26 to 27 inches to his shoulder. He has been castrated and checked by his vet, and other than his weight issue, he is healthy and well. He is walked 3 to 4 times a day for 45 minutes a time, some of which he is on the lead (heeling) and some off the lead exploring.

99% of the time he is excellent, he doesn't steal food, he is obedient (sit, stay, down, head down, recall, leave, etc) although at times he doesn't do it immediately, and takes 5->10 seconds before his arse hits the ground. We can eat around him, and he doesn't beg, and just lies down and avoids eye contact, goes through doors last without barging, etc, So all in all pretty much perfect. 

However the 1% is a problem, with very little (to zero) warning, once or twice a day, he just flips, and jumps up at either myself and/or my partner, and tries to bite our hands, arms, stomach (but not the face ... yet ) whilst growling and snarling. If you turn your back and ignore him, he bites your clothing, and pulls hard shaking his head trying to (and succeeding) tear your clothes. Which considering I am 6'2" and he can put his front paws on my shoulders is a big problem. 

The techniques we have been trying to use to stop this behavior is; if we spot the warning signs that he's about to have what appears to be a temper tantrum (usually, he starts destroying his bed, and tearing his blankets into thin strips). Is get him to sit, then lie, and put his head on the ground and pet him, rubbing his throat and head (during which time you can usually feel his heart racing) and if his tries to mouth our hands, he gets a strong 'No' and glare and the attention stops immediately, when he puts his head back down he gets petted again. After a couple of minutes he has calmed right down, his heart rate has dropped off to normal and he will be fine.

However if we miss the warning signs (or there aren't any), he starts to race around, jump of the sofa and snarl at you when you approach, and when you get him off it, it escalates to the jumping/biting stage, during which time, we are shouting 'No' at him, then turning my back to him and ignoring him, he then jumps up, bites the back of my arms, or tugs on clothes, I then turn around shout 'No' and ignore, and repeat until he backs off enough that I can turn around and shout 'Sit', 'Down', 'Head' and I then sit with him and calm him.

Now I was happy this was working (sort of) as he was calming down faster each time, however last night it escalated to the point where I started to worry I was making things worse as after around 4 minutes of the turn, 'No', ignore cycle, he started to try and hump my back, and then he bit me very hard (but still didn't break the skin) of the upper arm, I turned and got a very hostile snarl from him, so at that point I decide enough was enough and when he went to jump the next time, I turned caught him, and pinned him to the ground and firmly held him until he calmed down which took a while, but ultimately ended with him on his back totally submissive and wagging his tail happily, and around 10 minutes later he was fast asleep at my feet

So I know I shouldn't have physically restrained him, however I had run out of ideas of what to do, and I felt that if I didn't stop this escalating right now, someone was going to get bitten. I feel rubbish about it now, as I don't want the dog to learn that force works.

So I was wondering what advice people can give? and if I can fix this 1% he will be perfect, and he is such a lovely dog, just with this 1 character fault.


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

I would take him to the vet for a complete exam including blood sugar, 6-panel thyroid test, and a neurological exam (this will probably require a specialist). What you describe just does not seem like normal behavior even for a teenage pup.

Other than that, I'd be working towards absolute obedience as Chessies (part of his mix) do tend to be very dominant in general and do require firm, fair leadership.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

You, of course, have NO idea what was done to, or with, him at his previous home for this behavior. Just keep that in mind. Someone may have (and it is likely did) teach him that this was OK (even inadvertently). Most ppl are not dog trainers and will not take the time to train the dog.. they yell (escalates the problem) and hit and do other physical things when can actually make the issue worse.

First, how much is this dog exercised? That is essential. 3-4 miles a day along with a half hour formal training session broken into two 15 minute sessions. How much do you PLAY with your dog? Play can wear a dog out quickly. I have a 6 foot rope attached to a toy which my dog and I play with.. she plays tug with it and chases it along the ground etc. I am not sure this toy would be ideal for this dog as it might encourage the behavior you are trying to extinguish. 

In adolescent dogs, turning away and ignoring can backfire because the jumping and biting can become sooo self rewarding. In your case and from your description I THINK this is play behavior and NOT aggression, but honestly. w/o seeing the dog I do not know. Dogs growl and bark in play and what you describe COULD be a case of the Zoomies escalated. Zoomies are when a dog or puppy needs to spill excess energy and they get a little crazy running and jumping etc. HOWEVER, it may be something else. Again, cannot see the dog and cannot assess it. 

Going to the Vet is a good idea, but another good idea would be a basic obedience class and help from a qualified trainer. These classes are good because you will learn a lot about how to train your dog for a variety of things. Teaching him to sit, stay etc. 

The calming you do if he starts to act like he is going to zoom is very good. The throwing the dog down and pinning him is not so good. If this is aggression, that can make it a LOT worse and if it is play it can redirect the play into something else not so good.

What bothers me in all this is that the dog IS hurting you and that is NOT acceptable. Nor is it acceptable to hurt him back (but you seem to realize this).

If he starts to jump and bite do NOT turn you back to the dog. That is not working. Do not yell at the dog. That is escalating things. Instead, turn into the dog and lean INTO his space and step quickly (like cha cha steps) into his space and lean over him. Speak in a low voice that means business.. low and stern, not yelling. You can use any word... I use "enough!" and then IMMEDIATELY have him Lie Down and Stay (you do need to teach a fool proof drop dead always do it Lie Down and Stay which must be handled 100% consistantly). 

When you lean INTO his space and step toward him leaning lower (and watch out he does not try to bite your face because again.. I have NO idea if this is aggression or play) the INSTANT he backs off.. a single step back, have him Lie Down (this is where the you-do-it-every-time-I-say-it-consistant-no-matter-what-Lie-Down comes into play). When he lies down, and stays reward ONCE (with food) for the lie down and then ignore him for at least 3 minutes making sure he stays in the Lie Down and Stay. 

You need to be VERY consistant with this dog on this issue. Never be a wuss.. insist and follow thru every time. If you do not, he will very quickly learn you only mean it sometimes.. and will continue to try this behavior. 

Meanwhile, get thee hence to an obedience class. Look at the sticky at the top of the forum for NILIF (nothing In Live is Free) and invoke those rules. Make sure he does not resource guard his food (if you have to hand feed him do so.. some dogs growl if you try to take the food dish up and the dog is eating.. I do not know your dog does this.. just adding it). Have him do something you want before he gets ANYTHING from attention and petting while you are watching TV (have him sit first) to going outside for a walk (have him lie down and wait until you tell him OK to go out the door). 

good luck.


----------



## richc (Oct 14, 2009)

I think he is getting enough exercise, as he is easily doing way over 4 miles a day. As for play, I normally get him run for balls, throw sticks and then get him to wait and then hunt for them etc. Off the lead when I am walking him with my partner, we get him to sit then one person goes and hides and we get him to find them (and reward him) and then repeat the game 5 to 8 times.

I think the aggression starts as play, as between jumping he is typically bum up in the air, chest pinned against the floor, however after a few minutes, he is on he on his feet kinda crouched so I am not sure, its hasn't progressed from play to dominant behavior.

I will try the method you mentioned tonight when/if he goes off on one, he is in dog daycare today, as I want him to be as solicailised with dogs as possible, so he is out walking and sleeping with 6 other dogs. If he doesn't go off on one, then perhaps he needs more mental stimulation.

I have read the NILIF sticky and I appear to be doing that already without realizing, as he doesn't even get a stroke if he hasn't sat down (or laid down) when told, same with a walk, get out of the car, lead on, etc. I have been working on the assumption that he has to earn everything, so reading that thread is reassuring that I am trying to do the right thing. He isn't at all food possessive, and I can approach and stroke him whilst he is eating and it isn't uncommon for him to take a break between eating during which time I can move his bowl and he doesn't care. I haven't taken the food off him when he is actually eating however, as I am working on the assumption that when I hold it, put it down or move around with it, its mine and he shouldn't touch it (and to be fair, he avoids even looking at it) but once I give it to him, its his.

I have found a dog training class locally, so I will give them a call and see when I can get him booked in. As he is a great dog, and I am determined to iron out this one little fault.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Sounds like play to me. Tht chest to the floor and butt in the air is a play bow.. and it invites you to play. You can also try taking him out and chucking the ball etc when he does this play bow as he has invited you to play. 

If this preceeds his jumping etc. it is likely puppy zoomies.

As to the dominance thing.. drop all that. That is stuff tht is just not true. Dogs do NOT dominate humans. We can let them get away with stuff and then it can FEEL like being ddominated.. but we can do likewise with a 3 year old and have the same result. 

Your dog is trying to get you to play. He is not trying to dominate anyone. He may have been encouraged by the kids at the last house to do what he does with you. It is your chance to stop this and redirect it to other play more appropriate and to extinguish that behavior which is inappropriate. 

It sounds as if you are doing an awful lot RIGHT with this dog. Since you are showing good interests and effort I suggest you read this book:

"The Other End of the Leash" by Patricia McConnell. She is a Phd Teaching professor on animal behavior. The book is very good and you can learn a great deal from it. It is an easy read too.

Good luck and good job with your dog!


----------



## richc (Oct 14, 2009)

Cool, I have read John Fischer 'Think Dog' as I wanted to try and make sure we could get him as good as possible, without making silly mistakes that he would get told off for.

I will look into games we can play with him to redirect his puppy enthusiam into nice play rather than jumping up, when I see the manic urge enter his eyes.


----------

